# Do condos have one-way glass?



## Cambridgemumof5 (May 8, 2013)

After trawling through some pages on property guru, I've come to the conclusion that either Singaporeans are very uninhibited, or all these places have one-way glass. Just looked at a picture of a bathroom with surround floor to ceiling windows (about 20 feet from opposite neighbours) and no obvious fixing space for, er blinds!
Also can't imagine sitting in a jacuzzi for half the neighbourhood to see, or envisage talking in hushed tones on my terrace with my well behaved children, lol.
Talk about 'love thy neighbour' 
Currently looking out my window at open countryside. Guess you get over yourself pretty quick, once you're over there. I'll just have to relearn my London Underground face!


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi 

Hahaha. Don't believe the advertisements. Although we live in a very compact environment, your privacy will be protected, I assure you.


----------



## Cambridgemumof5 (May 8, 2013)

So they don't have one way glass?
Seriously, you should look at some of the brand new condos for rent. Maybe that's why they have lots of units available 
Haven't rented a property since I stopped being a student. I sure hope landlords let you put up blinds etc.


----------

